# Just to get you guys (and gals) going......



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Almost done with this project, need to pick up some gloss poly tomorrow. I'll start out with a couple beginning photos, and let the guessing begin....:laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, it too late for the contest, and looks to be too big also. 

I GIVE UP, what is it?, LOL.

Dale in Indy


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> Almost done with this project, need to pick up some gloss poly tomorrow. I'll start out with a couple beginning photos, and let the guessing begin....:laughing:


It's an elevated table of some sort right? That's what I'm getting from the "legs" from the wood I see on the table saw my next guess would be an elevated cutting board or elevated table of some sort.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Table*

With the size of the leg if indeed the are legs an end table or coffee table would be my guess as of now.

Jerry


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*It is a cutting board!*

My official guess is that it is an elevated cutting board for a tall person.

Either way, I'm loving it!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

How about a self standing chess board?


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> How about a self standing chess board?


I was thinking chess board myself.....:blink:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Now that I have looked in more detail, I think it's two sets of QUESTION MARKS, in a stand off/fight. 

Round ONE is about to begin, do I hear a bell?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> Almost done with this project, need to pick up some gloss poly tomorrow. I'll start out with a couple beginning photos, and let the guessing begin....:laughing:


You are guessing what tools to toss in the trash! Correct???


My answer: First toss the Irwin clamps (the plastic 'china' junk). Those are garbage not fit for a 'proper' shop or woodworker... The Jorgensons will last a lifetime and can do darn near anything - Keep those. 

After that toss the coping saw. KEEP the blades and handle but definitely toss the rear round part that actually supports the blade. Those round ones 'flex' like a mug and are worthless in MY opinion. You want one that is flat so there is NO 'flexing' going on at all. The 'good ones' come from Germany now and are somewhat hardened and FLAT steel...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

An oriental dinning table.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's another progress photo. And don't knock the Irwin clamps, they are handy for a quick one-handed positioning clamp. If I need heavy clamping, out comes the C clamps. And that little coping saw has cut many miles of wood....:yes:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I KNOW!!!! Its clamping practice!


----------



## Daddy's Cool (Jul 12, 2010)

Lazy Susan?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, poly is dry - daughter is getting married in June, and wanted a cake stand for an 18" round cake, so:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Wood in the stand is cherry and walnut, the plate itself is walnut and poplar with a couple pieces of cherry. While chopping out the parts, put the band saw to some scraps and made a little box. Base is live edge peach, box is oak, poplar and walnut.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That really quite handsome projects! I love the design on the stand and the band saw box is very pleasing to the eye.The stand is simple but complex. Great job.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very well done! :thumbsup: Looks like all that clamping practice really paid off. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is Awesome! Very nice job, and I'm sure they will love it!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh dude that is cool. I love both the plate and the stand. Great box too!


----------



## Tazhunter0 (May 6, 2013)

I like!!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow awesome design!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

What about considering a GLASS round plate, such would show off more of your work, which is ridden by the wood platter. IMO. 

You could have both, just a thought.

Nice job,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

OnealWoodworking said:


> You are guessing what tools to toss in the trash! Correct???
> 
> 
> My answer: First toss the Irwin clamps (the plastic 'china' junk). Those are garbage not fit for a 'proper' shop or woodworker... The Jorgensons will last a lifetime and can do darn near anything - Keep those.
> ...


Well that was rude as hell. Why don't you post a picture of your shop so we can pick it apart and point out all the cheap junk you have. I'll bet there's plenty of crap in there that needs to be sh!t-canned. :thumbdown:



Alchymist said:


> OK, poly is dry - daughter is getting married in June, and wanted a cake stand for an 18" round cake, so:


Wow, I just showed this to my wife and she said "that's beautiful!" And I completely agree. That's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Well that was rude as hell. Why don't you post a picture of your shop so we can pick it apart and point out all the cheap junk you have. I'll bet there's plenty of crap in there that needs to be sh!t-canned. :thumbdown:
> 
> Wow, I just showed this to my wife and she said "that's beautiful!" And I completely agree. That's awesome :thumbsup:


I thought the same thing, completely rude.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+3 totally uncalled for.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

And alchemist, very nice platter! I'm getting married in July and may have to do something like this. Ours will be square, so it could double as a cutting board.


----------



## Corky (Dec 18, 2012)

That is really nice!


Great job!


----------



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

That is wicked cool...


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Great job, I am sure your daughter will love it. As for the tools you, and the rest of us use, they are what your talent will make with them. ken


----------



## arkfisher (Jan 20, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

One last pic: ☺ (and yes, the cake was delicious)!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful I love it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's nice to see it in action. Again, beautiful work.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful work, but more importantly, congratulations!!!

I hope when my kids are ready to get married they will let me contribute artistically some way.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful center piece. Exceptionally well done -- clever, creative and artistic. What a wonderful way to celebrate and remember such an important event. Congratulations and best wishes. Ralph


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Irwins are great clamps.

FWW just did a big article on the coping saw. That little guy has bailed me out of many troubles. Just like every other hand tool - you gotta know how to use it.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! You hit that one out of the park! The base is very architectural looking. Excellent work and I bet it was a topic of conversation!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Our daughter is an event organizer, she says, GOT TO KEEP AN EYE OPEN FOR THEFT OF ITEMS AT WEDDINGS........Sad, but true. 

Guests are so brave that one person told one of the hotel servers that the large flower bowl was hers, and when most people left, bring it to her. 

Very nice,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Great looking projects!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks all for the nice words. While building and finishing it gave great pleasure, it was nothing compared to the look in my daughter's eyes......


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! Stunning projects! The cake stand is gorgeous, makes the cake stand out more. The box is so pretty, love the live edge base. Such a great gift. I know your daughter feels that she's the luckiest person on that special day. Excellent work!


----------

